# Short to Ground codes keep coming up...



## cf2001golf (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok,
So the following codes keep coming up after i try starting the car the first time and it dies:
p1225 -Injector Circuit Cylinder 1 Short To Ground
p1226 -Injector Circuit Cylinder 2 Short To Ground
p1227 -Injector Circuit Cylinder 3 Short To Ground
p1228 -Injector Circuit Cylinder 4 Short To Ground
p1451 -Secondary Air Injection Circuit Short To Ground
p1421 -Secondary Air Injection Valve Circuit Short To Ground
p1425 -Tank Ventilation Valve Short To Ground
p1472 -EVAP Control System LDP Circuit Short To Ground
I've replace the Fuel Pump Relay, Installed a new battery, Replaced all spark plugs and wires, and also have replaced the Crank Position Sensor.
Anyone have any ideas of why these codes are coming up?
Ive Googled everything i can think of and have searched on this forum. The most common thing that everyone has suggested is to replace the fuel pump relay, But I have replaced it already.
I'd REALLY APPRECIATE any suggestions.
Thanks in advance--


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: Short to Ground codes keep coming up... (cf2001golf)*

Should have been relay with 409 stamped on it, it was updated sometime ago.


----------



## cf2001golf (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Short to Ground codes keep coming up... (jettatech)*

I've replaced the 409 (fuel pump relay) already... Sorry if i wasn't clear enough. but yeah the 409 relay has been replaced and still these codes are coming up
thanks for your help..
Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: Short to Ground codes keep coming up... (cf2001golf)*

Shooting from the hip: IIRC the air bag modual can send the signal to the 409 relay in case of accident. It would pretty much kill the fuel pump when called upon. If the relay panel connections tested good, consider modual malfunction. By no means am I saying to tamper with your airbag modual. I am just trying to look at the big picture, not just the relay. What suffix does the relay have on it? B goes to a C.


----------



## cf2001golf (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Short to Ground codes keep coming up... (jettatech)*

Sounds interesting.. what do you mean what suffix on the relay? (and the "B goes to a C" part i don't understand.. ) My bad, im hell of a newbie with this vDub stuff... i've learned a lot thou from all this...

I appreciate you going out of the box for this situation...


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: Short to Ground codes keep coming up... (cf2001golf)*

I dont have a relay in my hands now, but a cold beer instead.... look at the part number, see if it has a b or c at the end. Parts get updated/superceeded...... and thus go down the line, b replaces a, c replaces b, so on....You want a 1J0 xxx xxx C in your car. HTH.


----------



## cf2001golf (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Short to Ground codes keep coming up... (jettatech)*

Werd... Much apprieciation . ill check it out..

i'll prolly tip one bakk later today...
any1 else have any suggestions... Please let me knoww..
Thanx in advance ~


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Clean the grounds under the battery tray. Search "injector open circuit" or something similar for more info.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4574881
Here's another possibility. See the last post.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4519500
...and another. Look in the 2.0L archives for "short to ground" in post bodies... Scads of ideas... Good luck!!!


----------



## wbrooks4 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Short to Ground codes keep coming up... (cf2001golf)*

I am new to VW, purchased a mkIV Jetta, manual transmission VR6 about 8 weeks ago. I have intermittent engine failure/no start condition. I have the following codes, almost identical to yours.
p1225 - p1230 = Injector short to Ground Cylinders 1-6
p1425 - Tank Ventilation Valve Short To Ground
p1472 - EVAP Control System LDP Circuit Short To Ground
p1435 - Secondary Air Injection Pump Relay Circuit Short To Ground
p1421 - Secondary Air Injection Valve Circuit Short To Ground
p1117 - O2S Sensor Heater Circuit Short To Ground Bank 1 Sensor 2
I have replaced the following:
Engine Coolant Temperature sensor
Fuel pump relay to rev C, (Relay 409)
Fuel pump
Spark Plugs
The last repair was new fuel pump, drove 40 miles, car died, sat over night, replaced spark plugs (which looked rough) car drove 20 miles, died, disconnected battery and car restarted 10 mins later, drove another 20 miles, died and will not restart. Voltage to fuel pump is good and pump runs. When the car was last running the engine would die if the driver's door was opened. I also have a Malfunction light related to the Air bag on. I ordered a Vag Com but do not have it yet so I cannot tell much about the air bag light. I will be checking ground connections today but I'm about ready to look at the ECM ro ECU what ever the kids are calling them these days lol. I posted this info here in hopes that we might learn something from eachother and get the these cars living up to thier full potential.
Good Luck.


----------

